# Plants in aviary?



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to build a small loft will a small aviary, what kind of plant can I put in the aviary, if any?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Why would you want to put plants in there?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

polo963- I wouldn't put plants either. Some plants are just no good for them and will throw their health and form off. Fanciers feed lettuce and spinach with salt on them but fed too often can also throw them off. What about what they pick out of the dirt of potted plants, is that safe? If certain chemicals or pesticides are added. Be carefull-Nick..


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't have plants insid eth eaviary, but I do have some small amounts of Mint, Basil, & Marigolds planted in pots around the outside of aviary & loft. It helps deter the mosquitos & spiders.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's a link for safe and unsafe plants for birds. I know spider plants are safe, and they would look kinda cool hanging in there.

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-aviaries/aviary-safe-plants.aspx


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great link, Jay. Actually that article then links to another list which is even more thorough.

Actually...I think if you can study up a bit...it's a fine idea ! 

Obviously, as noted by others, you wanna be careful what you put in there. And you'd wanna be vigilant regarding plant pests....

I mean, I know keepers of other species use planted aviaries quite a bit and I think it adds a really nice variation to the environment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think that if you have enough room in an aviary, that plants look nice. Makes it look more natural also. Just as long as you are careful of what plants you use, and keep them clean. I would also watch the birds to make sure that they weren't eating to much of them. And try putting them where they weren't going to get pooped on. Hanging them just outside the aviary is a good option also.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

alright thanks guys imma check out that list.


----------

